# please ID my new P...



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

I have to say finally ..because ask everybody to ship overseas but no one could until one of the member ship this fish to me take 50 hours to Indonesia and they are doing fine really only some fin and tail torn little ...he said is high back Rhombeus but I think is spilo right...what do you guys think ...?


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

no matter spilo or rhom I like this fish actually .....another pic....


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Very nice pix....I believed those are rhoms...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

its either rhom or spilo cf but whatever it is its a very nice fish
dixon


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Give it a couple months and post more pics. it'll be easier to tell. Nice fish


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

CONGRATS on the new fish 
must have been hard to even get them shipped damn
they r rhoms imo
btw how many did u get?


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

AzNP said:


> CONGRATS on the new fish
> must have been hard to even get them shipped damn
> they r rhoms imo
> btw how many did u get?


 Thank you ... I got 4 Rhom....now I am looking for elong and Brandtii....


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Why is the fish turning sideways?


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

i think those ones are spilos cf.....

and the fish is turning sideways because ha been under stress and plus they lights were on


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

ALLIGATORMEX said:


> i think those ones are spilos cf.....
> 
> and the fish is turning sideways because ha been under stress and plus they lights were on


 which one more agrresive spilo or rhom....?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Depends on the individual fish


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

i think they're rhoms but too young to tell 100%.
very nice looking though


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Can't tell for sure at this size but nice fish.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Look @ taht lower jaw!!??
damn thats nice :nod:


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

You may want to separate them when they get over the travel stress.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Very glad to hear your fish made it safely. Your collection is growing leaps and bounds. Those look like, IMO rhombeus. Keep them warm and cozy for a while till they get better.


----------

